# Boat Charter Thailand



## saila (Apr 17, 2013)

I am looking to charter a yacht in Phuket and have found Boat Charter Thailand. They seem to offer a wide range of boats available for charter.

Has anyone heard of any warnings or has anyone had any problems with this company? Boat Charter Thailand . com

Does anyone know where the best places to go during my charter? i have heard Phi Phi is very crowded and Noisy now But islands further south are very beautiful??


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunsail has a better reputation in Thailand and Langkawi, Malaysia. 

The least populated cruising areas will be 50 or so miles South of Phuket. The clear waters for snorkeling and diving will be in the Butangs. Excellent anchorages, beaches, villages all to the South of Krabbi. Better hurry as the Monsoon season has started a bit early this year. Good Westerly wind blowing for travel North and South.

You may want to consider your charter out of Langkawi as it is closer to the above areas, plus duty free libations.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

These are some friends of mine sailing around Indonesia Malaysia and Thailand, great people and know how to entertain.Fearless Hunter


----------



## yachtguy (Jun 7, 2013)

Sunsail is reliable in Thailand. 

Great article on chartering in Thailand in Summer issue of CharterSavvy, online and free, chartersavvy.com


----------



## Options409 (Dec 30, 2010)

I chartered with Sunsail in Phuket. Was great. No crowds, perfect weather, some great sights, good food.

Phi Phi is crowded. We anchored at Phi Phi Don for the night and headed for "The Beach" early the next day before the long boats and crowds arrived. Got there about 0730 for a swim and photos. By 0930 it was time to go...

Cool place though and very safe and easy to navigate around. The charter briefing was excellent.

I am currently trying to selling some owner time for a Jeanneau 409 I have in the BVI which i can't use this year. I get access to all Sunsail bases and November in Thailand is available. Very negotiable on price.

Email me at [email protected] if you are interested. I'd put you directly in touch with my owner care manager at Sunsail once we have negotiated a price. No payment would be required until a booking is confirmed.

If not interested, no worries and enjoy the charter.


----------



## Jim Hol (Apr 21, 2008)

Myself and some friends have organised a charter in Koh Chang. We originally organised with Sunsail and paid etc. and then Sunsail informed us that they would no longer charter in Koh Chang and refunded our money. We have reorganised the charter with gulf charters Thailand in the same area. Charter is from 15th to 25 Oct. Can let you know how it went after that.


----------



## Jatich (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Jim,
This is an old thread but I hope you are still on the Sailnet forum.
How was your experience with Gulf Charters in Koh Chang?


----------

